# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Лотерея. Беларусь.

## Ihors

Слышал недавно в Америке, человек выиграл 1 миллиард долларов в лотерею так что выигрывать в лотерею можна. Если ищете где бы попытать свое везение, советую сайт [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] с которым миллиард не выиграешь, но достойние деньги всегда возможно.

----------


## sobohit247

Мне больше нравиться играть в казино, но в сегодняшнее время актуально онлайн казино, и среди всех мне больше всего понравилось Mr Bit, так как-то просто, весело и есть возможность выиграть и обналичить деньги, так что советую играть здесь [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

